# Poole's TTF Journal



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Where it all started 8-10-2014


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Oct 16-2015


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Falcon Blend.. HEY this my seed lol..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

10-21-2017.. 11-3-2017 progress


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

3-4-2018 and 3-18-2018


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

4-17-2018 Pictures This picture went viral on Instagram


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Heat Stressed!! It's not always so pretty.. 6-1-2018


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Finally a much needed Rain and Hyr Brix Fertilizer! It's back!!!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Pylex app then Round up was way more Bermuda then I knew..  :twisted:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Poole, what is your current PreM strategy? What rates and when?

Also, what's your fungicide strategy?

PS, the reason I ask is more for a share learning. Members see an awesome lawn, so it will be good to know what are you doing in the transition zone.


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

So sad looking.. Oct 21th 2018 and 11-7-18


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

2019 Renovation 1-13-19 picture looks so dark because of a winter fertilizer app..


Wooo 1st mow 3-10-19


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

3rd mow 3-24-19 


4th mow of 2019 3-26-19


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow. Just, wow. Turf dreams...


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Love it, Keep up the lawn journal!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@Suburban Jungle Life Thanks Man! 
@Ballistic Thanks I will keep up with the pictures!

Mowed at 4" and the Sun on it!!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That is awesome! Well done, sir!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

@tcorbitt20 Thanks! Its still a project


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

5-16-2019


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

That is mesmerizing. You have an eye for design. Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y8sDuLQ8pE&t=53s


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Today's mow 2-23-2020 Still lots of work to do around here but was nice to smell grass today!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

5-24-2020..


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

6-14-20


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

6-21-2020 and 6-27-20 Still dealing with the bare spot


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

12-4-20 Triple Threat tttf and Clarus fert starter 8-14-1 followed by Clarus SG 16-2-3.. No More bare dirt!!


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

12-13-20.. Liking the single double single big Diamonds!! Now it time to remove some BIG rocks..


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Spectacular! :bandit:


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Spectacular! :bandit:


Thanks Man!


----------

